# Wait to breed?



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Question for you experts out there. We were planning on breeding our silver factored chocolate lab during the next heat cycle. Well, turns or she started her cycle the day before we had to euthanize our other dog. Would you wait to breed her to let her get over the loss of her best friend since birth or should we just continue through with our plan?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Breed her. Hormones won’t know the difference. 
I’m assuming she’s been health tested and has some desirable hunting trates you’d like to pass on.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

PS
I’m no expert.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

one4fishing said:


> Breed her. Hormones won't know the difference.
> I'm assuming she's been health tested and has some desirable hunting trates you'd like to pass on.


+1


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Why are you breeding her?


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

My dad lost his lab a few years ago and was finally ready to have another lab in the family. He loves our family's lab and asked us about breeding her so he could have one of the pups.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just saying.....


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just saying.....


I'm stealing that one! Silver labs... &#129318;‍♂


----------

